# Quais são os locais mais secos de Portugal



## Wolfmad (5 Jun 2022 às 19:16)

Quais são os locais de Portugal (continental) mais secos ou que possuem um clima semiárido? Já sabemos que na região autónoma da Madeira existem climas semiáridos e áridos (BSh no Porto Santo e BWh nas ilhas Selvagens), mas será que existem zonas semiáridas secas em Portugal continental?


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jun 2022 às 19:24)

Bsk no Baixo Alentejo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jun 2022 às 22:00)

Wolfmad disse:


> Quais são os locais de Portugal (continental) mais secos ou que possuem um clima semiárido? Já sabemos que na região autónoma da Madeira existem climas semiáridos e áridos (BSh no Porto Santo e BWh nas ilhas Selvagens), mas será que existem zonas semiáridas secas em Portugal continental?


Já aqui houve uma grande discussão acerca disso. Depende muito da fonte escolhida: o Atlas Climático da Península Ibérica diz que é Mértola a localidade mais seca, com média anual de 407 mm, já outras fontes falam no Alto Douro na zona da foz do Coa e Barca d'Alva (no entanto, há poucos dados dessa zona, ainda que saibamos que se trata de uma zona bem seca, com estações do lado espanhol não muito longe com menos de 500 mm de média anual). Quanto ao título de cidade menos chuvosa do país, acho que não há dúvidas de que é Vila Real de Santo António a que recebe esta "categoria".  

Fica aqui o tópico da discussão mencionada: 
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/qual-sera-a-cidade-menos-chuvosa-de-portugal.10087/


----------

